# Help with Vista



## Yami-Dokuro (Apr 25, 2009)

I thought it couldn't hurt to ask here but I need someone who knows Vista and Windows Firewall to help, this problem started as no IRC access and quickly became no Secure connection can be accessed, I've narrowed it down to Windows Firewall but can't do anything further, I'm stumped.

I'm using Windows Vista Home Basic SP1 on an eMachine E520 Laptop

If you need further info just ask


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 25, 2009)

Can you give a more detailed description of the problem? What exactly happened? What are the errors that are showing up? What is it that you can and can't do, exactly?


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 25, 2009)

I found your problem...

you bought a vista.


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 25, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> I found your problem...
> 
> you bought a vista.



Nah. I've been using Vista for months without any problems. It's really a fine operating system for everything I use it for, I've YET to have it give me problems. Better than XP.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 25, 2009)

vista is a waste of money now that windows 7 is coming.


----------



## Yami-Dokuro (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, trying to connect to an IRC network yields connection refused everytime, same for Pidgin and any game that plays online, as for the internet, when trying to connect to a https page or ftp: it constantly refuses to connect.

I can do basic stuff but anything deep like configuring programs and Windows settings and stuff is beyond me


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 25, 2009)

Are you using a wireless router? Have you tried connecting your modem directly to your laptop? What is the status of your network connection (local, none, etc)? Have you tried resetting your modem (unplugging it for a few minutes)? Have you tried disabling the Windows firewall?


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 25, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> I found your problem...
> 
> you bought a vista.



^I agree with this man here^

I am constantly having problems with Vista, probably because it's a memory hog and i'm only running 2 gigs. I don't use Firewall, and i'm no techy on it. Issue on XP, i'm your guy. Vista, just makes me lost.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 25, 2009)

In before shitposting about vista.


WHOOPS TOO LATE.


----------



## X (Apr 25, 2009)

go to:

>control panel

>>security

>>>windows firewall

>>>>change settings

you can also turn it off if it continues to be an annoyance.


----------



## Yami-Dokuro (Apr 25, 2009)

It's a wired connection through Ethernet, the modem is connected directly, no router, connection says Local and Internet, unplugging did nothing and firewall is disabled completely


----------



## Ceuper (Apr 25, 2009)

How did you narrow it down to the firewall, then?


----------



## Yami-Dokuro (Apr 25, 2009)

Just a wild guess based on days of googling, it all comes back to the firewall


----------



## Runefox (Apr 25, 2009)

OK, several things: First off, it's not that "he bought a Vista", it's that "he bought an eMachines". Furthermore, neither of those things has any bearing on the problem. More information is needed:

First: Is this same problem happening with _every_ IRC network? If not, there might be something else at work here.

Second: What anti-virus software are you running? Many "internet security" suites, including but not limited to Norton Internet Security, ZoneAlarm, and McAfee, can cause problems with certain protocols. IRC is a major target for them, since that's how botnets are given their orders.

Third: If you disable Windows Firewall, what happens? Are you then able to connect?

Fourth: Are you connecting via a campus network? An open WiFi network? Or a residential connection? Hotspots and organizations often place strict limits on what they will and won't allow through their connection. It might not actually have anything to do with your laptop at all; Have you tried this on a different connection where you're sure IRC and "secure protocols" work?


----------



## Yami-Dokuro (Apr 25, 2009)

1- Every IRC network is the same on multiple clients

2- I'm running ZoneAlarm and AVG both free versions

3- Disabling Windows Firewall does bugger all

4- This is a home network, ISP is Virgin Media if that helps


----------



## Runefox (Apr 25, 2009)

Try uninstalling ZoneAlarm; Quite frankly, ZoneAlarm should have disabled Windows Firewall altogether, since it's, well, a firewall. Uninstall it, reboot, and enable Windows Firewall, see what happens then.


----------



## Yami-Dokuro (Apr 25, 2009)

ZoneAlarm is uninstalled, restarted, re enabled Windows Firewall and the problem persists


----------



## Aurali (Apr 25, 2009)

hahah Noobs talking about vista.. XP IS FOR LOSERS!! wait wut o.o;

Okay. To your problem. Since I can not get any of my vista boxes to even remotely try to match your symptoms with the information you gave me. can you give a list of items installed? as well as your Modem/Router? You might have conflicting installs somewhere.. or a port not set right.


----------



## Yami-Dokuro (Apr 25, 2009)

Want that PM'd


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay - let's eliminate Vista from the equation a moment here.  If you can, download Puppy Linux here, burn it to a CD, boot up on it.  You should be able to get an IP via the network wizard on it (if it doesn't already just work off the boot), and then have normal Net connectivity.  Don't worry - Puppy doesn't touch anything on your drive or install anything to your system.  See if you can connect up to secure stuff with Puppy - it also has IRC and IM clients and stuff on it.  Try them, and see if you have the same issue or not.

If stuff works via Puppy, then at least you know the problem is localized to Vista and one (or more) of its apps.  If the problem persists, then it's not Vista, but either your router (and it's settings) or your ISP.


----------

